# sony camera



## cat83838 (Dec 28, 2006)

hi i bought a sony camera which now doesnt register on my computer when i connect it. i dont think the usb cable is dodgy because the camera behaves as though it has been plugged in. i have a mac, and previously i photo would open up and i could then upload the photos from the camera to the computer. now nothing happens. its not the usb port as it doesnt work on any of them, and its not image capture because that is set to i photo, it just says no device connected, can anyone help please- leave me a message that would be amazing!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, some questions. what mac do you have? what version of os x do you have? and what version of iphoto. what model sony cam do you have. has this camera worked with this mac before? if it did, did you make any changes/updates to the camera or mac before it stopped working. are there any other apps open when you try. also, does the camera show up in the system profiler when its plugged in and turned on? these are all questions that will help figure out if you have a software or hardware problem. sony usb cameras are know for not always playing nice with macs.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't think Sony cameras play well with PCs either 

I used one for a school project, and it wouldn't talk to it until I installed sony's driver. Also, perhaps it wasn't on the connection setting the second time you tried to use it?


----------

